# good crochet pattern for beginners



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I just finished making one of these

http://www.crochetnmore.com/dogsweater-lindas.htm

It's the first dog jacket I crocheted, up until now I just made blankets and baby hats!It came out far too small for my lot, but I used a very thin yarn, just to see if I could follow the pattern ok.
It was very easy and took me about an hour an half, a more experienced crocheter will take far less obviously.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

this is a good beginner pattern. i've got two of those japanese crochet pattern books. i 'm working on a a little jacket now. as soon i finish i'll post you a pic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah would like to see that.
I am working on another basic one too, gotta start somewhere eh!


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

that deffinetly confused me LOL


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm guessing this is worked in the round, then?


----------

